# Thor- Just one fo the dogs..



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Thor has been with us for three weeks on Saturday. He is 8 weeks old today and weighs in at 3.5lbs. He is a feisty little boy and is smart as a whip!

















So far we have taught Thor to sit and lie down. He is also getting so used to being made to sit quietly like the dogs have to before getting his food, that he now does it with out being told. 

We are still working on walking on the harness and are slowly making our way to the outside world! I love this kitten to dearly! He fits in well with in our household and he has been Tuckers best buddy since he came home and they were acquainted. 

He has been eating a PMR diet for the whole three weeks we have had him and it is serving him well! His coat isn't as greasy as it was before and I like that esp. with his adult coat starting to come in.

Just thought I'd share


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

aww...i'm not a cat person but he's really cute! glad your dogs are getting along with him. it would be quite a challenge here with murphy so no kitties for me


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

God he's so cute! You are lucky, he fits right in like he's always been there. Plus, all your pups are such good dogs too, accepting little Thor like that. I love to see kittens as a participating part of the family! <3
They are a lot smarter than you'd ever give them credit for eh?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

He's adorable! what a little fuzzball! :lol:


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> God he's so cute! You are lucky, he fits right in like he's always been there. Plus, all your pups are such good dogs too, accepting little Thor like that. I love to see kittens as a participating part of the family! <3
> They are a lot smarter than you'd ever give them credit for eh?


Way smarter than I would have ever thought. And sneaky and sly.

I'm looking into toilet training him. Just have to find the devices to use.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

And, I swear they have a sense of humour as well. A wicked, sneaky sense of humour. 
I really wish Windy would take treats, with their smarts I'm sure there is so much you could teach them to do. Another reason I'm jealous of you!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> And, I swear they have a sense of humour as well. A wicked, sneaky sense of humour.
> I really wish Windy would take treats, with their smarts I'm sure there is so much you could teach them to do. Another reason I'm jealous of you!


Yeah, Thor is quite the fatty. He will eat or at least attempt to eat anything he can get near. This includes stealing people food, and the food from the dogs.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

He is adorable! He sounds just like my Roo. She is such a little foodie and SO smart. Definitely agree with the wicked sense of humor too, which combined with the smarts can be so frustrating! The vet today commented on house dog-like Roo was. Happy to greet everyone that walked though the door of the exam room like she owned the place! :tongue:


----------

